# Train ties...



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

i feel really stupid asking this but what is a train tie


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Newguy95 said:


> i feel really stupid asking this but what is a train tie


The wooden beams that hold the rails at gauge... Nowadays, railroads will often install reinforced concrete ties if they can afford it... This was the tie you were talking about, right?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

or maybe he meant.......,









A TRAIN TIE?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

They're both right, and it's not a stupid question. Everyone here had a starting point, and we're all equals.
For model railroading, the ties are usually some sort of plastic; in earlier years, they were stamped metal. Again, in model railroading, they are usually attached to the sections of track. Those who choose to really indulge in construction may choose to make their own sections of track, using lengths of metal to create the rails: they may use wood, plastic, or metal ties.
Finally, it's also possible to buy extra ties. They can be used to fill in spaces between existing ties to make a more realistic appearance; they may also be used as a car's load on a train, or in a layout to simulate an abandoned line or spur a railroad removed the rails from.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Reckers said:


> Those who choose to really indulge in construction may choose to make their own sections of track, using lengths of metal to create the rails: they may use wood, plastic, or metal ties.


Tworail actually has some pictures of this process in his gallery... I could not imagine doing this for an entire layout


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Hilarious ED!*

I can do formal.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

B&M, thanks for the illustration! T-man, don't be shy...show the pic of you in your choo-choo underoos, wearing the necktie!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Do you have a link for the under garments?

I found some.

Now to let Santa Know.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you have any with Industrial Brownhoist cranes? I really had my heart set on those.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Newguy95 said:


> i feel really stupid asking this but what is a train tie


try this


----------

